# PrimeTime Anytime NOT recording!!



## NCwolfpack00 (Jul 27, 2013)

I live in the Raleigh/Durham, NC DMA. After DISH blacked out my local CBS station (WRAL) as well as my local FOX station (WRAZ) my Primetime Anytime will not record ABC or NBC. Tonight is the 2nd night in a row that Primetime Anytime Recording is not working. i have checked and the feature is still activated. 

What can I do to fix this??


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Have you pulled the plug and done a hard reset?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Check your PTAT settings and uncheck the blacked out channels.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds like there must be a glitch in how the receiver is handling the blacked out channels... I second thomasjk's suggestion and would try unchecking the blacked out channels and see if that helps. I agree, though, that it should not require you to do that to continue functioning on the channels that are not blacked out.


----------



## NCwolfpack00 (Jul 27, 2013)

Stewart Vernon your suggestion worked. I just have to remember to check those boxes back once my channels come back online


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

NCwolfpack00 said:


> Stewart Vernon your suggestion worked. I just have to remember to check those boxes back once my channels come back online


Thanks... glad to hear it... though to be fair thomasjk beat me to making the post! The fact that you have to remind yourself to re-check them whenever the dispute resolves and the channels come back is why I feel like this is a glitch/bug that they ought to fix. It should be transparent when a big four channel drops/comes back that it would not interfere with the remaining channels. They probably haven't encountered this particular bug a lot though.


----------

